# Poodle,Miniature Best of Breed Video



## organza.evidence (Dec 14, 2011)

Beautiful miniatures on 2012 AKC Eukanuba National Championships

Poodle, Miniature Best of Breed Video from 2012 AKC Eukanuba National Championships


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*organza.evidence*: What a great way to start my day! Thanks for the posting a video. I have a spoo owning friend who's there, as a spectator, but she's been too busy to send me pictures. Really appreciate that you did. I'll be ringside watching the miniatures at Westminster Kennel Club in NYC in February, this video left me counting the days until then. What a beautiful group, the winner was stunning! Was it GCH CH Bellefleet's Living In The Fast Lane? Will check the show FB page later, now it's time to for breakfast here.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Way to go Chrystal Murray for the beautiful presentation of this lovely dog!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

What a great video with lots of tension.  Loved the winner and also that the puppy did so well, too!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Just curious -- is it typical to have a field with so many blacks and only one white?


----------



## organza.evidence (Dec 14, 2011)

LEUllman,interesting question! Here in Europe,yes. Sometimes we simply don't have any white in ring,or we have for example one white,one or two brown and all others are black.The biggest competion is always between blacks.This is situation in moyen class,but in miniature (our dwarf) and toys is different-we have more white,but not so much brown and again lot of black.With standards is better,we have white and black but not so many brown .In other colors -sometimes no silver but lot of red or sometimes one red,all apricot and no silver.To be onest,only in Russia and scandinavian countries you can see all colours even on small show.
How it is in America and Canada I'm not sure .


----------

